# Should I do this



## Amandalilly (Feb 15, 2016)

I am 50 this year and I think it's too late for me now, however I have started to research what the cut off age is for ivf with donor eggs.
It looks like I could still get treatment.
I have allegedly had ivf with donor eggs before, about three years ago, however I say allegedly because I had a very bad experience and I really can not elaborate on this at the moment but I did end my fertility journey because of the awful experience that occurred.

I am now thinking was I to hasty to end it ( am I going to grow old and regret not giving this a proper go ).

My questions are 

Who do I trust ? Can anyone recommend a top class clinic , I am prepared to travel just about anywhere if I decide to do this.

Is there any woman out there who is either the same age or older than me that have success stories.

Realistically am I maybe just a tad too old now to start this journey again.

I will appreciate any feedback and thank you in advance for reading my post. Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326711.msg6732778#msg6732778. Try this link. Lots of ladies here over 50 who have had success.
TCCx


----------



## Amandalilly (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you Tincancat, I will go and look. Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There is even a more up to date thread part 3 here 
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=370281.msg7541527#new

I was 46 when I had my boys on my own. Its not too late. 
TCCx


----------



## erna_mil (Jan 18, 2019)

and it will be good if someone advises the clinic


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Amandalilly - as Tincat says there are lots of women with success on the over 50s thread.
I had double donation as a single woman and from one cycle had a son who is now 4 and a daughter from a frozen cycle who is now 2, when I was 47 and 49. I am in the process of planning a further cycle with my remaining frosties, and am now 51, so it is possible. I had treatment in CARE Sheffield, who will treat up to 53.
Good luck


----------



## Amandalilly (Feb 15, 2016)

deblovescats - thank you for your reply, I have been reading with great interest on the over 50s threads and I have seen you around before, you ladies are truly amazing and inspiring. 
I need to put closure on the clinic that I had a bad experience with before I can move on, I am hoping that will be in the next few months.
I will also look into CARE Sheffield, I had considered going abroad as some of the clinics that I looked at in Spain have very good success rates but somewhere like Sheffield would be much easier for me if I am honest. Good luck with your next cycle I will keep a look out for you to see how you get on. Xx


----------

